# LeBron James May Go Down As The Greatest Loser Ever



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LeBron James’s Cleveland Cavaliers might be trailing the Golden State Warriors 3-2 in the NBA Finals. The Cavs might, as their Vegas odds suggest, have a mere 12 percent chance of winning the NBA championship. But according to just about every statistical measurement available, the self-proclaimed “best player in the world” is having a series for the ages.
> 
> Build a bare-bones performance metric that simply adds a player’s points, rebounds and assists and then divides by the number of games the team played,1 and James’s 2015 finals ranks as the best of the past 30 years.
> 
> ...


http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/lebron-james-may-go-down-as-the-greatest-loser-ever/

@XxIrvingxX


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It's funny that they're both on this list because Lebron's performance this year reminds me of Shaq with Orlando and Iverson against the Lakers.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> It's funny that they're both on this list because Lebron's performance this year reminds me of Shaq with Orlando and Iverson against the Lakers.


Considering his shooting, much more Iversol-like.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/history/finals/19681969.html


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

This doesn't surprise me as much as it should. As I said before, this is a pretty special performance all around we've been witnessing from LeBron, even if his shooting percentage hasn't been all that impressive. I just wish it could have amounted to us having a 3-2 advantage rather than being down 3-2 (that stupid shot from LeBron at the end of regulation in game 1 was a huge fuck up on his part).


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

XxIrvingxX said:


> This doesn't surprise me as much as it should. As I said before, this is a pretty special performance all around we've been witnessing from LeBron, even if his shooting percentage hasn't been all that impressive. I just wish it could have amounted to us having a 3-2 advantage rather than being down 3-2 (that stupid shot from LeBron at the end of regulation in game 1 was a huge fuck up on his part).


not really. LeBron is blameless.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

JT said:


> not really. LeBron is blameless.


This is sarcasm, right?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He should have gotten MVP.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

XxIrvingxX said:


> This is sarcasm, right?


Learn the game kid.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

JT said:


> Learn the game kid.


So taking a contested fade away three is the best route to go on a full court 23 second possession at the end of a tied game...in the finals?

If I did that shit in high school my old coach would bitch slap me through a window.


----------

